# Looking for Small Villa Sharjah or Ajman



## C.A.Domnic (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello All, 

I have been in the UAE now for about a month and have been looking for a small Villa 2-3 Bedrooms with small garden. I have a dog, so that's the reason for the garden. If anyone has recommendations, please PM or reply accordingly.
Budget up to 60K. Appreciate all feedback/comments.

Thanks/Dom


----------

